# Brew Compost Tea The Easy Way



## Chef_Vanda (Jun 22, 2010)

Great post! Every week, I buy lots of organic fruits and vegetables, wash them carefully and then I prepare them for cooking. I pull off the ugly leaves, I remove the flesh from the rind, I cut off the ends, I remove the outer layers, etc. I use only the most tender and tastiest parts of the vegetables for my clients.

This leaves a large pile of organic kitchen scraps that is perfect for composting, I’ve been saying I need to compost, for a long time. This year, I’ve joined a CSA with Sang Lee Farms and I expect to get large quantities of fruits and vegetables that will create piles of kitchen scraps for composting. Well this year, I’ve taken another step to be greener by purchasing a composter and setting it up behind my shed.
Thanks for making compost tea look so easy.
Namaste,
Chef Vanda
The Organic Personal Chef


----------



## Bryan (Aug 27, 2011)

It will also be very beneficial to use an aquarium aerator to prevent the nitrogen from being utilized by anaerobic bacteria.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Bryan - Excellent point! Thanks for bringing it up


----------



## jmstutts (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it ok to get the leaves wet with the tea like that?


----------



## theman (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, this is referred to as foliar feeding and the leaves of the plant will directly suck in the beneficial compost tea. It is best to do this in early morning or mid-day so that the plant dries off before nightfall. Moisture of any kind on a plant over night encourages growth of fungi and disease.

To note: never put compost tea on a plant or in a garden bed if it stinks (a sign it has gone anaerobic).


----------



## LucySM (Sep 20, 2012)

This is great. I have already made the tea. Tomorrow is the third day. I will be serving my garden plants their morning tea tomorrow. However, I have a question. Is it 5 parts tea to 1 part water, or 5 parts water to 1 part tea? My husband and I disagree. I say since you listed the tea first and then the water, it must be 5 parts tea and 1 part water. He says, no, there should be more water than tea. Who's right? Thanks!


----------



## Alfred1 (Sep 30, 2014)

What do you do with the compost after you it has been used to make the tea?


----------



## danielle_northern (May 8, 2015)

How long does the tea stay good after you make it? Also how often do you need to give this to your garden? Once a week, every other week?


----------



## monty john (Apr 12, 2016)

can I still use last seasons tea as I still have a large tub quite full ive give it a stir and it seems fine but will it have lost its nutrients?


----------

